# pinky mice for leopard geckos?



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

is it ok to feed pinkies to leopard geckos? i have two adults who both are in good health, that i was wondering if i could feed a pinky to, just as a one off treat.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

they are small pinkies, not even as big as the head of my geckos, much smaller than the normal pinkies i get.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be fine as a one off treat, people normally give them to leo's that have just laid as it gets them back on their feet a lot quicker
Not all leos will take them though, if they don't then do not refreeze, just throw them away


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend feeding them pinkies, even if it's just the one, because once they get a taste for them they won't want to eat anythig else. Plus the high fat content is incredibly bad for their health.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

if they don't eat i'll give one to my beardie and bin the other. Also, people said that my beardie would never eat anything else once she got the taste but i gave her one as a treat the other month and she still munches down her morios and crickets


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

TBH only time i would even consider feeding a pinky to a leo would be to breeding females  leos are not generally suited for the high fat content of pinkies


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i have known people to feed leos pinky's, i tried one of my girls on one during breeding and she wouldn't touch it, the only rep of ours to have pinky's now is the CWD lol x


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

I have heard of leo's eating pinkies after laying, BUT, i'm not a leo keeper. I guess its personnel preference, like substrates, But why not give them a waxworm or two instead of a pinky? I give my crestie a waxworm now and again after i've taken some piccies of them if they've been good :2thumb::2thumb: haha


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i normally hand feed morios as a treat for being good when i have them out


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

mine don't get treats  i'm an unfit mother 

i hate waxies with a passion so mine never have them and they have roaches morios mealies and locust as a staple anyway lol x


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i tend not to buy waxies too often tbh :/


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sazzle said:


> mine don't get treats  i'm an unfit mother
> 
> i hate waxies with a passion so mine never have them and they have roaches morios mealies and locust as a staple anyway lol x


ditto ~ I don't use pinkies or waxxies... if mine have 'treats' it's extra roaches or locusts : victory:


----------



## Animal madness (May 28, 2011)

i feed pinkies and waxies to very under weight and ones who have just laid eggs just to get some extra goodness and fat content in them, would not advise all the time tho, i have never had a problem with any of my leo's going off their other food because of having pinkies.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Skye ate her pinky, Lizzie didn't. i think the only time after this is will feed pinkies is after laying to get the weight back on them. thanks for the advice


----------



## Reptilesloverangel (May 30, 2011)

Its most suitable to feed them pinkies when they have laid eggs or have been I'll apart from these reasons you shouldn't really feed pinkies to them of course it's fine but it's a bit to much for them if they are young. Hope I helped


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've never fed Tonks (my leo) a pinkie, but I'm pretty sure that unless I can convince her its alive and moving, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't touch it. Even with mealies, she will just stare at a stationary one, but as soon as it moves, she'll pounce!

Hagid (beardie) has had one once. I didn't see him eat it, but unless defrosting it had brought it back to life, I can't explain how it disappeared. Remus, the Tokay, loves pinkies and will hold one in his jaws for up to an hour before eating it (feeling very pleased with himself, I suspect!).


----------

